# Summit co. Gun show



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Summit Co. Gun Show at Tallmadge fairgrounds this weekend. Hope to meet some of you folks down there. I will have a boonie hat on with a card saying OGF on it in the band, look for me and say hi.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Are you gonna have a table at the show??? Have you heard about the new sportsman show coming to the fairgrounds this spring?? It's taking the place of the Chapel Hill show. New mall owners don't want the show any more so we're going to the fairgrounds.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I wouldn't waste my time at the Summit County show. It's nothing more than a flea market for junk.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Hetfield if you ever stood at my table and looked you would never call it junk. There are trash dealers at every show but there are several guys I know that take quality stuff to summit. I assume you call it a fleamarket because of a few of the used military stuff dealers, packs and such? If you ever sat a whole day across from them you would see that that kind of stuff moves. I like it being there as if it brings people then it helps the over all show.

Scott

Scott


----------

